# Can too much Prime harm fish?



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just wondering. My big bottle is nearly finished, and I don't normally measure what i'm putting in as I figured out a while ago one drop is about right for new water - alas the hole in the drop must have got bigger as I can never seem to get it to one drop at the moment.

So just wondering, can too much Prime harm fish? Its a 120L tank so i'm probably putting in a whole tank's worth rather than just new water's worth, but still...

I'm sure you can never add too much Tapsafe, but Prime is completely different.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think it will do much harm. I used to work in the aquarium trade, and if my boss ever found an issue in one of the tanks, he would literally pour a full bottle into the tank (these were isolated tanks of about 500l, not part of the centralized system). Never did any harm, and i trust he knew what he was doing XD


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Putting in a whole tank's worth is recommended if you have any ammonia in the water, so it shouldn't do any harm. It even says you can use up to 5x this to detoxify nitrite.

Quote from the Seachem website: "If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume."


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I tend to use Prime quite frequently and am usually quite generous with it. Many Aquarium "treatments" can impact oxygen levels so its always wise to make sure you have lots of flow/bubbles in the tank to be safe. Other than that, I think you would have to go crazy with the dosage to cause a problem.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I shall make sure to never drop the whole 500ml bottle in then, lol


----------

